

How not to become a lawyer - grellas
http://www.law.com/jsp/nlj/PubArticleNLJ.jsp?id=1202479482144

======
atgm
The article makes it sound like its his financial irresponsibility (not paying
a loan for 20 years!!) and that the robbery was just the icing on the cake,
despite the sensational headline that makes you want to say "WHAT, refused
because of a joke?!"

